# Mandeville, LA Police Captain killed, officer injured



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sad news out of my neighboring state yesterday...

Mandeville police shooting: One officer dead; another injured after vehicle chase; 2 in custody

"Two Mandeville police officers were shot, one fatally, after a vehicle chase that ended at a busy intersection, authorities said. The officers were shot after a vehicle chase, according to information Gov. John Bel Edwards received from State Police. Two suspects were taken into custody, Mandeville Police Chief Gerald Sticker said."

Multiple news vids here:
wdsu.com/article/2-suspects-in-custody-in-deadly-mandeville-officer-shooting/29152606

Slain Mandeville police officer's identity released


----------

